# Things you should never do to fishermen.



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

So you are enjoying a day on the water canoeing,hiking, exploring or whatever brings you to a river.
Sure the water is hypnotizing and lulls you into a state of child like ignorance. Somewhere nearby a guy is wading or paddling/floating in the stream and fishing but it doesn't quite register.
You have a dog with you?
A kid or kids
How about a troop?

Here is a guide to help you focus on everybody having a good day on the water.

Chime in as I'm sure we all have lots to contribute....
I'll get the ball rolling with some if my top boneheaded moves by these folks.

- do not skip stones anywhere near ANYONE in the water. Angler or no. You could at worst hurt them and at least scare away the fish he is hunting.
- it is in fact NOT a good idea to pick up a stick and hurl it into the water for your ill trained, overly rambunctious big dog to fetch 100 times ( not even once) near an angler.
- run your canoe into a wading angler as you lose control of your vessel coming through a nice riffle and then yell at the girl in the from of your canoe to do a better job of steering! 
(News flash Einstein, if you are in the back if a canoe, you are the steering wheel!) 
- decide that hey, I'm going to get out of my canoe and push it for awhile through this long run. Then as you come upon a befuddled angler ask, " you catch fish outta this river"? Then get pissed because said angler says, " you paid 25$ to push that canoe"?

I can't wait to hear yours.
I'm aware that this thread may get moved. I'll keep you posted if it does and hope you all will as well.
Lets have some fun with this!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

Be it lake, river, stream.

1. Carry your yak, inner tube, aluminum boat, ect down and throw it into the lake in the middle of bank fishermen then ask if your catching anything and where you should fish.( could have used boat launch or clear spot you passed 50 yards back closer to your car that had no one fishing.

2. Beach your $60,000 boat ( that's five times bigger than you need for the lake )right on the shore next to a fisherman just to let off 3 drunken women to use the bathrooms because you didn't get a toilet or didn't want to clean it. then when they get back blast off at full power back 40 feet then anchor and throw five feet from the bank fisherman's line.

3. Threaten to sue fisherman for hooking your dog in the water when it runs full speed into lake right into your bobber. I love animals also but on a park trail keep them on a leash when not in the dog park.

4. Please I'm not a free babysitter for your kids when you are fishing, don't get me wrong I enjoy kids and do take friends, ect kids out fishing I don't fish just help the kids, but keeping your four 2-3 year olds out of my tackle for safety sake all afternoon ain't fun for me.

5. Bring baseball team to park for meal after game carry picnic table closer to lake for better view is great. I enjoyed watching the kids have fun also but then take off leaving all your fast food trash and picnic table for me to clean up and drag table back( I'm disable with bad back ) not so much fun.

I never said one bad thing to these folks even the owner of the puppy (biggest beagle I ever caught) 
Who offered to give me a new nose.

I enjoyed the time spent outdoors even with your annoyance and ignorance.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Let your untrained dog off its leash on the trail and get mad at me when I threaten to kill it next time it charges me barking fiercely.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I would just like to say (AGAIN) when a guy is fishing a pond, even though it is public, and you have your dog with you, please think before you ENCOURAGE your retriever to chase the frog I'm throwing. Screw you if you got mad at me for going ape s*#t and scaring your dog out of the water but removing a 5/8oz frog from his throat would have been a lot worse for him! And honestly, did you really think that was a good idea. If you "thought" I was throwing a regular lure not a "frog looking thing" why would you think I was in the wrong? Sorry, this thread came at the perfect time for me to rant! Thanks for letting me get that out.

Mr. A


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

- run your canoe into a wading angler as you lose control of your vessel coming through a nice riffle and then yell at the girl in the from of your canoe to do a better job of steering! 
(News flash Einstein, if you are in the back if a canoe, you are the steering wheel!) 

Haha this same thing happened to me last month.

Great thread, 

How about, don't bash a fisherman for his equipment and/or techniques. We're all here for the same reason.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

- As you (drunkenly) try to park a canoe on top of a three year old playing on a beach&#8230; do not look shocked when the father of the three year old gently pushes the bow of your canoe back into the water, with his foot.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Go up and stand next to an angler, cast your line right next to his, ask him if he has caught anything, make as much small talk as possible, and ask if he has any lures you can have/borrow. Recipe for instant friendship!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

gibson330usa said:


> - run your canoe into a wading angler as you lose control of your vessel coming through a nice riffle and then yell at the girl in the from of your canoe to do a better job of steering!
> (News flash Einstein, if you are in the back if a canoe, you are the steering wheel!)
> 
> Haha this same thing happened to me last month.
> ...


 This happened to me twice in the same day. I just had to laugh in order not to get mad.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I get unnerved when I hear grown adults screaming in their canoes. We get it. It's slightly faster moving water. Handle your liquor better and relaaaax.

I've been run into 3 times while wading this year. I've been dragged into 2 fights between couples being drunk and arguing with each other because they didn't know how to canoe. 

I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.

I hate when canoers state that I should be fishing in a particular area because they saw a fish that was "this big."

And my number one pet peeve is when somebody who has no idea how to fish recommends I use "corn" or "Wheaties" or "chicken livers" for bait. 

I. Hate. Canoers.

I get out on my yak and enjoy a beer or 12 and float down the river with friends all the time, I do not understand why people are so loud and disrespectful to others around them. I especially do not understand why people think that the beer can fairy comes out at night to pick up the beers cans floating in the river next to their canoe.

I feel much better now. This should be the start of a group counseling session.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Amen amen amen I agree to the above

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is absolutely an EPIC thread idea!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.
This also annoys me, I understand they are trying to be friendly but after being asked 25 times it gets old, I plan on getting a shirt that says (a lot on the front) and (not a f***in thing on the back) or make odd sounds to them like I am deaf and dumb to watch the looks on there faces!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.
> This also annoys me, I understand they are trying to be friendly but after being asked 25 times it gets old, I plan on getting a shirt that says (a lot on the front) and (not a f***in thing on the back) or make odd sounds to them like I am deaf and dumb to watch the looks on there faces!


There were a group of kids and parents canoeing by me earlier this year. When I say group, I mean probably 60 canoes. They were all just separated enough to each individually ask me if I caught anything. By about the middle of the group, I put my cell phone next to my ear so I could fish for more than 5 seconds without being asked the same question. I fully understand they don't realize the canoe in front of them just asked the same question, but it's still annoying. To be fair, most ppl out there are respectful.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Also, there's nothing worse than running into a guy with a "fishing uniform" on. Big floppy khaki hat, khaki vest, and full waders in the middle of the summer. The best part is most of these guys are terrible fisherman. I'll never forget last year walking up to a riffle and talking to this d-bag who really was convinced that he was the man. He was such a arrogant ass that I stayed and fished the other side of the riffle (didn't crowd him at all) with full intention of showing him up with my zebco and gym shorts. After catching 3-4 fish pretty quickly to his 0, he packed up and headed out. He may have been planning on leaving at that time, but in my own mind he wasn't too happy that some clown with a zebco was landing them and he wasn't. This gent drives a very tiny little sports car, some of you may have seen him around.


----------



## JimVW (Sep 14, 2013)

Reminds me of Christmas vacation. Next time you see a row of canoes, kiss my @ss, kiss his @ss, kiss [email protected], happy Hanukkah


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

People swimming or walking through you're casting radius and asking if you're catching anything is really annoying. Although I will say that I don't really get mad about people asking if I'm catching. Usually a "not yet" or "a couple" will get them going on their ways. Unless small unattended kids who hang around. 

Not to sound like a perv, but I kinda like these times. I feel it gives me a chance to teach them something they're parents don't. Admittingly, if I'm in a crunch to get bait, it can be nerve wrecking. but I feel if I don't teach em what's what they'll just be another rude person getting in the way later in life. Couldn't fish at east wood unless this wasnt true, that's for sure. 

Id also say, as this happened to me few weeks back, that splasing water and throwing large rocks at each other and then cheering me on when I actually manage to catch something despite the utter chaos isn't necessary. Saying to your husband/boyfriend "look hunny he caught something" is acceptable whereas wooting and screaming like your at a boy band concert is not. 

Also, not sure if true, but my cousin told me boat fishers are supposed to give right of way to bank fisherman. Either way, flipping your rig at the bank where I'm cat fishing lines on bottom is quite annoying as well. Especially since I knew he seen me there as I flashed my head lamp at him as he got closer to me while coasting down the lake bank. 

He was twenty feet from me straight out and was casting so close I could see what he was using when it landed a foot from my feet. There may have been some loud explitives exchanged but was immediately resolved by my dumb a$$ running into the water after him, followed by him burying the throttle in retreat. God I love eastwood! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

One of my all time favorite responses to "what are you fishing for?" Is, " because I love to" OR " cause I just can't help it".
Saying this with a big goofy smile on your face....priceless. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Last week I was bank fishing at alum and it was daylight and the stupid teenagers were looking right at me so I knew they saw me fishing and they came straight at me in there speed boat as fast as they could about 12 feet out from shore and turned real fast to make huge waves like seriously it's really annoying when they do stuff like that have some respect...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

brettsky225 said:


> Last week I was bank fishing at alum and it was daylight and the stupid teenagers were looking right at me so I knew they saw me fishing and they came straight at me in there speed boat as fast as they could about 12 feet out from shore and turned real fast to make huge waves like seriously it's really annoying when they do stuff like that have some respect...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It CAN work both ways. I was pulling up to the dock to let my daughter use the facilities and a family looking at the lake from the dock immediately cleared their little kids out of the way. Chatted with them a minute, and I offered and they accepted a quick "boat ride" for the kids. Made their day, and mine.


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

Most of these more humorous stories seem to be the inconsiderate non-fisherman. 

This is something that another fisherman did last summer to myself and a few others trying to use a boat ramp on public land.

I use a boat ramp along a river back in a wooded area. There is just enough room for one vehicle to back down it due to trees and brush. 

One particular morning as I pulled up to the ramp I saw another truck backed down the ramp. I quickly realized that the driver of the truck had launched his boat and then left his truck right there, turning the ramp into his personal parking spot, making it impossible to launch any more boats, or for anybody who may have launched before him to get their boat out.

Now this particular area is unpaved with a few big puddles. I did consider spinning my tires to throw mud on his truck but I like to be the bigger person. I also considered leaving a note on his windshield explaining he does not own the boat ramp but knew I already was loosing 25 minutes of fishing time driving to another spot. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> Also, there's nothing worse than running into a guy with a "fishing uniform" on. Big floppy khaki hat, khaki vest, and full waders in the middle of the summer. The best part is most of these guys are terrible fisherman. I'll never forget last year walking up to a riffle and talking to this d-bag who really was convinced that he was the man. He was such a arrogant ass that I stayed and fished the other side of the riffle (didn't crowd him at all) with full intention of showing him up with my zebco and gym shorts. After catching 3-4 fish pretty quickly to his 0, he packed up and headed out. He may have been planning on leaving at that time, but in my own mind he wasn't too happy that some clown with a zebco was landing them and he wasn't. This gent drives a very tiny little sports car, some of you may have seen him around.


It is funny you talk about this gent. I bumped into I believe the same gent in a little sports car and he was complaining about some guy fishing not wearing a shirt. Said it made him uncomfortable so he left.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Them, "What are you fishing for?"

Me, "My sanity."


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

imalt said:


> It is funny you talk about this gent. I bumped into I believe the same gent in a little sports car and he was complaining about some guy fishing not wearing a shirt. Said it made him uncomfortable so he left.


The hairy man boobs will keep most away, sometimes you gotta go a little farther if it's a really good spot. Hence, this is why I always pack my American Flag speedo.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Tackle-addict said:


> Them, "What are you fishing for?"
> 
> Me, "My sanity."


That's awesome.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

imalt said:


> It is funny you talk about this gent. I bumped into I believe the same gent in a little sports car and he was complaining about some guy fishing not wearing a shirt. Said it made him uncomfortable so he left.


I ran in to this guy once. He was nice to me though, he even told me what he was catching hybrids on that day (he was using a fly rod and I wasn't though).


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

in most of those situations described, those people are breaking the law. 

see Ohio Revised Code» Title [15] XV CONSERVATION OF NATURAL RESOURCES » Chapter 1533: HUNTING; FISHING 

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1533.03 

1533.03 Prevention of authorized hunting, trapping, or fishing prohibited.

(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means: 

(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman; 

(2) Creating a visual, aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for; 

(3) Affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity. 

(B) No person shall fail to obey the order of a peace officer or wildlife officer to desist from conduct that violates division (A) of this section. 

(C) This section applies only to acts committed on lands or waters upon which hunting, trapping, or fishing activity may lawfully occur. This section does not apply to acts of a peace officer, the owner of the lands or waters, or a tenant or other person acting under authority of the owner on the lands or waters. 

(D) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule . 

(E) As used in this section, "peace officer" has the same meaning as in section 2935.01 of the Revised Code, and "wildlife officer" has the same meaning as in section 1531.13 of the Revised Code. 


all thumbs


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Beach your canoe next to a wading fisherman, drunkenly climb out guzzle down a beer and proceed to smash the can and toss it over your shoulder into the weeds.....because I will threaten to make you eat it if u don't pick it up and pack it out with you.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Was anchored and fishing with not another boat in sight when along comes a boat pulling a guy on some sort of skiing seat. He kept circling me and making passes close by. Not another boat on the lake and he has to ski around me. Gave him them what's the deal gesture but he kept after it. Told my son to reel in cause were going to do some boating ourselves. Then called the local game warden and went boating. Passed the skier and stopped in order to make him stop. Continued this game till he became upset with me. Then went to dock where game warden was waiting. The skiing group complained to him at which point he awarded them with a ticket. My son enjoyed the boat ride and got a kick out of the guy being given the "tool of the day award".


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

A lot of these problems can be solved by throwing bigger baits. Keep a big musky crankbait with you. Start throwing a 12" lure around with some monster hooks on it people are more likely to stay away. I do recomend at least 80lb braid for jet skiers and a reel with a good drag system for jet skiers. They pull hard once you set the hook. I have the tendency to hook people in my backcast with my fly rod also. They tend to give me more room on the next cast. I like the creeks in the summer to stay away from all the cabrewers.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

here is one some of you may have encountered: was trolling the huron dump site along with many other boats(all being smart enough to troll in same direction) when some idiots comes in and starts trolling perpendicular to everyone(cutting across the bows). :go-away::bomb:
and don't get me started on the idiots on wave runners(will leave it at that)


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.


Well, didja? 

I hate it - 

when I'm anchored in a cove (in my kayak) and a guy trolling in a bass boat has to cast IN my yak nearly hooking me. He got it out before I could get my bait knife out. 

When the power boater has to run back and forth and do donuts under full power in a no wake zone.

When bank fishermen leave all manner of trash behind - fast food bags, drink cups, empty 20oz Mountain Dew bottles, styrofoam bait cups and abandoned, broken bag chairs and other broken down lawn furniture.

When the bank fisherwoman's ODD daughter has to chuck rocks at me while I float down the river. Thats right, I know who you are and where you live.

When my son starts to hum Dueling Banjo's and make comments like "he sure has a purty mouth" while floating a lonesome stretch of water.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Originally Posted by Tom 513 View Post
I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.
Well, didja? 
Well that want my quote, but I will say it ticks me off even more when I am not catching anything, lol. About a Month ago a good single friend of mine who is kinda bold with what he says to women, rented Yaks and fished the Wwr and as usual he was outfishing me catching trout and hybrids, when all I could muster were dinky small mouths, he knew I was getting frustrated so he decided the answer to use when drunk women asked what we were fishing for? was Bikini tops, and sure enough we both caught a eye full the rest of the day, so the trip was salvage we all lived happily ever after, lol

Montagc- Im gonna use the dog ash answer next weekend, may even rent a yak just to use it! great stuff


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

new one, this:



Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry, this:









All I gotta say is %$-& Five Rivers Metroparks! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> Sorry, this:
> 
> View attachment 83495
> 
> ...


Woah what is that


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

What the world is that and where


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

montagc said:


> Also:
> 
> "Fish."
> 
> ...


LOL! Great additions!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Kickinbass91 said:


> What the world is that and where
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


THAT is the city of dayton trying to "improve" our rivers! They have completely rearranged a nice stretch of the Mad river by Eastwood Park and turned it into their version of a "whitewater" section for kayakers...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Kickinbass91 said:


> What the world is that and where
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is the "little" project to the mad at Eastwood Metropark. I posted a rant about it in another thread.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

9Left said:


> THAT is the city of dayton trying to "improve" our rivers! They have completely rearranged a nice stretch of the Mad river by Eastwood Park and turned it into their version of a "whitewater" section for kayakers...


Yeah, quite annoying if ya ask me. Dude, you should seen the water down by the old bridge. Not even an inch of visibilty. Where there were seemingly hundreds of fat healthy jumpers yesterday, was a scene from twenty years ago of a vacant ghostland. 

What's worse was watching someone operating a bacco in the middle of the river without even moving dirt. I watched an employee "play" in the water with this thing for a half an hour just driving around in the water and not even move his bucket. I'm glad that prevailing wage job was paying to ruin what should've been at least a halfway decent day on the water for me.



Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Release 40 boyscouts on to the bank 5 feet away to "explore" and throw rocks.

Troup 138 shame on you

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

Just yesterday. I'm all for chatting with 
other fisherman that I run into. But dont try to sell me your gear for 20 minutes. When I say I'm not interested quit the sales pitch. I didn't come to the river to buy used gear. I came to fish. Even after I say I don't have cash anyway this dude still telling me how great his stuff is.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> I've been dragged into 2 fights between couples being drunk and arguing with each other because they didn't know how to canoe.


This!

I've had this happen twice. I was like wtf, do I look like Dr. Phil?

This guy and gal were clearly wasted and arguing their whole approach toward me, when she decides to up and jump, literally jump, out of the canoe about 10 ft away from me. She then proceeds to walk over next to me while cussing the guy out. I'm not sure if she thought I was going to beat the dude up for her or what. After she realized I was ignoring them, she walked over to a rock bar. The dude then flips their canoe while trying to beach it on the rock bar himself. She stood there yelling at him and then started throwing rocks at him. Dude just kind of sat there and took it. Meanwhile the group I assume they were with just kept chugging down stream to leave the two love birds going at it on the rock bar I was setup on. 

I figured the spot was now ruined, what with all the commotion and unwanted company, so I walked over to the rock bar, picking up two of the floating beers on my way. Cracked one open and started drinking it in front of them as I walked off into the woods to get access to my next spot. 


The other time, I had a chick again exit the canoe in the middle of the river while arguing with a guy (I don't think they were in a relationship though, seemed like the other cabrewers they were with had tried, and failed, to set the two up--yea I heard that much of the conversation). She asked me for a ride home. I told her I had hiked here, so she just stood in the middle of the river with me trying to flirt, while the apologetic dude begged her to get back in the canoe from shore. Clearly a ploy to piss the dude off. She then told me her whole story about how this guy used some words that pissed her off at a party the night before. Finally her drunk friends flotilla of 4 more canoes caught up and I had to mediate to get her in their canoe and a dude from another one in his. Not from the goodness of my heart, but because they were ruining my fishing time and the action had been hot until that point. Why, with the entirety of the river they needed to stop and involve me, I have no idea.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Originally Posted by Tom 513 View Post
> I really hate when canoers ask, "catch anything?!" Reason being is because I have already been asked the same question 37 times before you asked me.
> Well, didja?
> Well that want my quote, but I will say it ticks me off even more when I am not catching anything, lol. About a Month ago a good single friend of mine who is kinda bold with what he says to women, rented Yaks and fished the Wwr and as usual he was outfishing me catching trout and hybrids, when all I could muster were dinky small mouths, he knew I was getting frustrated so he decided the answer to use when drunk women asked what we were fishing for? was Bikini tops, and sure enough we both caught a eye full the rest of the day, so the trip was salvage we all lived happily ever after, lol
> ...


Classic.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I usually look at them and say "no hablo ingles, no hablo ingles" If they start speaking spanish I just make up jibberish. They leave me alone.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Guess Im guilty. When Im in the kayak and I am passing someone bank fishing I tend to say something. Most of the time it is some sort of apology for passing through where they are fishing. Then I follow that up with "DOING ANY GOOD?" LOL. I cant help it im from the country and if you run into someone else in the middle of nowhere you say hello. But I am talking about rural streams that get very little on water traffic, not the Columbus water highways. 
My problem with this is the number of times that people will not even look at me and not say a word. They obviously hear me and know I am talking to them but just flat out ignore me. I was just raised differently than to be rude to a person who is trying to be friendly and courteous. 

People setting up camp at the small single boat ramp on the local lake. No docks there with very shallow water. But it is a good place to put the kayak in on a lake that is 99% private property. Nope we were here first.

Lies. Lies. Lies. Even if I am not that great at fishing I am at least pretty knowledgeable about fish and a decent judge of character. Why must I have to sit there and listen to your big fish stories that smell like they just came out of your dog. You do not know me, you have no obligation to entertain me, you should have no need to impress me. So why must you lie to me about something I did not ask or care about. Listening to all these fools I must be the worst fishermen around because 8# bass and 50# cats are a dime a doz.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

as a canoe person who has never ran anyone down and am quiet (I hate being bugged by people) my biggest pet peeve is the guy who sets up right where the canoe landing is instead of moving 20 feet either way then gets mad cause you come right at them. If it is a landing zone or canoe access then it is just that a CANOE access. get out of the road cause I am coming in. But don't sit right where there are drag marks & not expect a canoe to land there. it's not rocket science.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> My problem with this is the number of times that people will not even look at me and not say a word. They obviously hear me and know I am talking to them but just flat out ignore me. I was just raised differently than to be rude to a person who is trying to be friendly and courteous.


Most people were raised in the "stranger danger" era. Be afraid of EVERYONE! Frickin' cowards, I can't stand that mentality, totally killed common courtesy, and did a number on killing community as well. I was raised in this era as well, but my parents didn't buy into it. I mean it is common sense to tell your kids "Don't get into a strangers car" it is another thing altogether to tell your kids all people you don't know are evil.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> Most people were raised in the "stranger danger" era. Be afraid of EVERYONE! Frickin' cowards, I can't stand that mentality, totally killed common courtesy, and did a number on killing community as well. I was raised in this era as well, but my parents didn't buy into it. I mean it is common sense to tell your kids "Don't get into a strangers car" it is another thing altogether to tell your kids all people you don't know are evil.


My parents didn't buy into that either; looking back it occurs to me that they may have been trying to cull the family, so to speak......

Mr. A


----------

